
Bitcoin digital currency hits three-year high of $1000 - noso
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38495804
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13297455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13297455)

